# How the Way you Live Shapes the Behavior of the Dog you Love



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sounds like a good idea, liljaker. you're right, many different lifestyles are represented at pf and that does affect what we hope for from our dogs and even the resources available with which to train.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

patk said:


> sounds like a good idea, liljaker. you're right, many different lifestyles are represented at pf and that does affect what we hope for from our dogs and even the resources available with which to train.


It really is a good easy read with lots of simple behavior correction recommendations.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just ordered it from amazon. looks like a good read.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It really covers every kind of everyday issue, unwanted behavior, etc. that we all deal with. Will be curious what you think. I think Buy , Sell , Search Textbooks , Music , Movies & Games Online at Half.com also may have used versions of the book very inexpensive, too.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't believe I typed "H A L F.com" and a whole marketing tagline appeared!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hee hee. you'd better send them a bill for advertising! actually, a lot of sites seem to do that these days. i guess they're maximizing the mileage they get out of links. 

i ordered used off amazon and at the same time ordered patricia mcconnell's the other end of the leash, also used. grand total of $13.76. about half what i spent today on a small bag of treats, two cans of wet dog food and coat conditioner for my dog!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

patk said:


> hee hee. you'd better send them a bill for advertising! actually, a lot of sites seem to do that these days. i guess they're maximizing the mileage they get out of links.
> 
> i ordered used off amazon and at the same time ordered patricia mcconnell's the other end of the leash, also used. grand total of $13.76. about half what i spent today on a small bag of treats, two cans of wet dog food and coat conditioner for my dog!


That's a good price; it was $24 hard cover new, and I think someone gave it to me as a gift.


----------

